# Internet per WLAN freigeben?



## New-Bee (24. November 2010)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, eine Internetverbindung die über LanKabel am Laptop vorhanden ist, per Wlan für einen iPod freizugeben?
ach ja: Betriebssystem ist Windows 7

gruß
New-Bee


----------



## kress (24. November 2010)

Ja, im Netzwerk ein Ad-hoc Netzwerk einrichten. Beim Assistenten wird am Schluss gefragt, ob du Internet für das Netzwerk freigeben willst.


----------



## New-Bee (24. November 2010)

verstehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz.
Also ich stecke immoment das Lankabel ein und Internet ist da

Dann gehe ich in der Netzwerkumgebung auf neue Verbindung und richte ein Ad-hoc Netzwerk ein?


----------



## kress (24. November 2010)

Ja.
Dann musst du das Netz benennen und ein Passwort wählen, am Ende wird dein Internet auch für das Ad-Hoc Netzwerk freigegeben bzw durchgeschleift.


----------

